# Cory Everson



## elitist (May 13, 2004)

Damn, did anyone see Cory Eversons pics in the March Ironman? She is so unbelieveably sexy at 40, I'm just blown away. Man! Her body is so firm, and sexual in those tight little outfits. I took one look at her, and wanted to fuck her in her asshole right then and there.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2004)

Cory has been on the fantasy list for a VERY long time !


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 14, 2004)

Pics please...

I know who she is, but I haven't seen a recent pic


----------



## OceanDude (May 14, 2004)

What an intro elitist. It would have been sufficient to say she was beautiful without having to get into the deviant stuff. 

One of the things about Cory that makes her so beautiful is that she projects an air of intelligence, strength, confidence, warmth and inner beauty that is equally attractive as is her physical beauty. I would not think she would be at all flattered by your overtures to anal fantasies and would probably say "grow up".

OD


----------



## Rich46yo (May 14, 2004)

"""""One of the things about Cory that makes her so beautiful is that she projects an air of intelligence, strength, confidence, warmth and inner beauty that is equally attractive as is her physical beauty.""""""

                        I think I prefer this statement instead of boneheads. But your both right, she is awsome..........take care.........Rich


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Pics please...
> 
> I know who she is, but I haven't seen a recent pic


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2004)

http://www.jerseygop.com/RepublicanBabes64.html


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2004)

She has interesting eyes.


----------



## Rich46yo (May 15, 2004)

When she walked on stage the crowd would go wild. She had/has that much charisma. I dont think there will ever be another champion like her. Corey just blows me away..........take care..........Rich


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2004)

Hey, is that a keg in her pants?  Cuz I would like to tap that ass.  

Seriously guys,lighten up, I think he was just going for a laugh.  I think we all know none of us would speak to her that way in person.  I mean, I would make it readily apparent that if she wanted to have sex with me I would let her, but I am sure I would be a bit more tactful than that.

I don't think her beauty lies in her confidence so much as in that every picture I have seen of her, magazine or candid, she is smiling and as Mudge pointed out, it shows in her eyes.


----------



## elitist (May 15, 2004)

Dales right on the money....that intro was played up purposefully. I was hoping all would infer that, but obviously some didn't. I projected my notion in its rawest, unfiltered, and most honest sense. As far as that comment about growing up, I think Cory would kick a kick out of it personally. She is very easy going, and enjoys a good laugh. Somehow I knew the "mature" folk would materialize out of the woodwork on this one,  and that's fine, but sometimes, maturity needs a rest, and that high school sex fiend in all of us needs to come out and play.


----------



## takopoke (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by elitist *_
> I took one look at her, and wanted to fuck her in her asshole right then and there.



  This post made me spew water from my nose and mouth.    Some people need to lighten up a bit!


----------



## MissOz (Jun 3, 2004)

your a sicko saying that online mate !!!keep your sexual comments to yr self




			
				elitist said:
			
		

> Damn, did anyone see Cory Eversons pics in the March Ironman? She is so unbelieveably sexy at 40, I'm just blown away. Man! Her body is so firm, and sexual in those tight little outfits. I took one look at her, and wanted to fuck her in her asshole right then and there.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## elitist (Jun 4, 2004)

MissOz said:
			
		

> your a sicko saying that online mate !!!keep your sexual comments to yr self


 

  The soccer mom has spoken!  Uh...Ozzy.....this is what I think of your suggestion about my comment: 

I bet you probably do have a great body. It's too bad your personality is so dreary and predictable. 


"your dreams can come true, it can happen to you....if you're...young at heart"


----------



## MissOz (Jun 7, 2004)

Ohhh...don't get so cut e , you need to expand your vocab & be a little less harsh with your word selection next time..by the way ...I have an awesome body & a personality to die for


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

Personally, I see oversensitivity as a personality flaw.


----------



## MissOz (Jun 8, 2004)

Whatever turns you on Var 


			
				Var said:
			
		

> Personally, I see oversensitivity as a personality flaw.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2004)

elitist said:
			
		

> The soccer mom has spoken! Uh...Ozzy.....this is what I think of your suggestion about my comment:
> 
> I bet you probably do have a great body. It's too bad your personality is so dreary and predictable.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, MissOz is a good friend of mine and she has a great personality, i would hang with her anyday, anytime, anywhere, (spes when  she's had a few  )


----------



## elitist (Jun 9, 2004)

......you have..." a personality to die for"......lol.......that single statement speaks volumes about your character.....or lack thereof I should say.  

With that great bod of yours you should really do yourself a favor and not buy into what the men like him^ tell you about your great personality...Look at his last comment. Yea...I'm sure he thinks real highly of your persona (stifled laugh).

Oh, and as for the expansiveness of vocabulary....at 22 years of age...I'm quite certain it surpasses(with considerable ease I might add) you, and most probably the vast majority of members young and old on this board. So uh....nice try there but no.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2004)

elitist said:
			
		

> ......you have..." a personality to die for"......lol.......that single statement speaks volumes about your character.....or lack thereof I should say.
> 
> With that great bod of yours you should really do yourself a favor and not buy into what the men like him^ tell you about your great personality...Look at his last comment. Yea...I'm sure he thinks real highly of your persona (stifled laugh).
> 
> Oh, and as for the expansiveness of vocabulary....at 22 years of age...I'm quite certain it surpasses(with considerable ease I might add) you, and most probably the vast majority of members young and old on this board. So uh....nice try there but no.


Whata tosser.....  Bit full of yourself too hey........??
I can make comments like that cause Oz is a good friend, i would say by your attitude that you dont have any female friends (and haven't had). How can you make an assumption about someone's personality on the internet. 
Your a fool. Go back to your one handed typing efforts hand tuber


----------



## elitist (Jun 9, 2004)

Actually, Riss, I was being modest about myself, and anyone who says they "have a personality to die for" is utterly hopeless. And as far as me having female friends, I actually do, but the difference between you and I, is that mine are actually "real" while yours exist as members who post electronic messages in internet forums. I'm sure your online sex life is ragin boy!......."tosser"....you fool......


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

*Flame suit ON!*

Flame wars are the best.


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

This is getting good for sure!


----------



## elitist (Jun 9, 2004)

nah....this is gettin old.....too easy.....I bid all thee good tidings....(tune in next month, for "Cory Everson II" )


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

dang she could break me in half with those thighs
...and i would love every minute of it, think of xenia from james bond "goldeneye"


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2004)

elitist said:
			
		

> Actually, Riss, I was being modest about myself, and anyone who says they "have a personality to die for" is utterly hopeless. And as far as me having female friends, I actually do, but the difference between you and I, is that mine are actually "real" while yours exist as members who post electronic messages in internet forums. I'm sure your online sex life is ragin boy!......."tosser"....you fool......


2nd prize goes to dick wad for the use of "tosser" and "fool"...... Yes you are so bright you couldn't come up with something original you dull-witted little boy....
Oz lives 10 mins away from me so she is not and online friend and there is only 1 female that i do consider on "online friend".
"Too easy", only for a simple minded bufoon like yourself


----------



## MissOz (Jun 13, 2004)

You say that your friends are "real" you might want to ask them ,or maybe I should ask them why they really honestly associate themselves with you ?

My friends have integrity,character and lots of personality !!! ahhh haaa
You have big prob's ,seek some professional advice asap   





			
				elitist said:
			
		

> Actually, Riss, I was being modest about myself, and anyone who says they "have a personality to die for" is utterly hopeless. And as far as me having female friends, I actually do, but the difference between you and I, is that mine are actually "real" while yours exist as members who post electronic messages in internet forums. I'm sure your online sex life is ragin boy!......."tosser"....you fool......


----------



## Xantix (Jun 13, 2004)

"Why can't we all just get along?"

When was the last time that any of saw a conflict over the internet come to a resolution where someone admits their lose  . It rarely happens and nothing good, or intellectually inclined comes out of it.

It's not worth the time. Either of you claiming to live the better life, would be living it in the stead of posting hostile messages towards each other here.

Or instead you would be posting constructive posts.

Though I am as stumped as some to learn what dreaming of having sex with Cory Everson's hot sexy body has to do with competition preparation.

Just my two cents


----------



## Rissole (Jun 13, 2004)

Xantix said:
			
		

> "Why can't we all just get along?"
> 
> When was the last time that any of saw a conflict over the internet come to a resolution where someone admits their lose  . It rarely happens and nothing good, or intellectually inclined comes out of it.
> 
> ...


Keep your 2 cents to youself Xman... we're just doin a bit of flaming


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2004)

^i agree

Flaming rulez

I think there should be section on IM JUST for flame wars

*BAM* *BAM* Rick James
BI-TCH


----------



## brodus (Jun 15, 2004)

You want flame wars? 

First, fuck this notion that "it was a joke, dude, lighten up."  Yeah, "dude," it's a joke like Billy Bob from Georgia is a joke.  It's a joke, the same way calling blacks the N word is a "joke." Ha-ha-ha.  Let's call it for what it is--it's an immature fuck who wants a high-five from his misogynistic brethrean for combining "ass fucking" and "cory everson" in a sentence, and then doesn't have the balls to defend the philosophy he lives by, that being a stupid fuck who thinks he knows something.

Elitist thinks he's talented and gifted in the verbal department...I don't know where he developed that notion, unless he compares his diction and word choice to the high-brow lingo that drips from Jerry Springer guests that he patterns himself after, in whcih case he would appear to be at least a 4 out of 10.  Congrats, Elitist.  You have certainly advanced to the upper-echelon of Stern-wannabies and wife beaters.

Truth is, he's a little bitch ho who jerks off to fantasies he's convinced himself he'll never enjoy, and by verbalizing them to his internet chat buddies who, in dittohead fashion, respond with thick-skulled high fives, he reinforces the world view he has created for himself, in which he thinks he matters, when in reality, all he can hope for is getting a rise from some people who post on an internet forum.

And in true loser fashion, he accuses the sole female voice who counters his immature anality with a "soccer mom" dig, when quite obviously the object of his rebuttal has put in countless more hours on the weights than he has (so it's not surprising he only could come up with an ad hominem appeal).  

I hope a really beefy, hairy queen sees you on the street and tells you he wants to fuck your asshole, and chases you back to your parents basement, where you can console your pre-pubescent feelings with some lube and Cory Everson photos.  It's little bitches like you that I look forward to fucking over for the rest of my life every chance I get.  I believe in social darwinism, and I spend my life trying to destroy your brand of ignorance, mediocrity, arrogance masked as naivete, and feeble logic.  Go play "elitist," you dumbass cunt...we all know that you're really just dying to go fuck your own ass while jerking off to Muscle Mag.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Uh.........eat some bad chicken today or something????


----------

